# Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit



## IICARUS (11. April 2018)

*Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

............


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Ich würde mal bei DHL anrufen.


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Habe ich heute Nachmittag vor, aber jetzt warte ich noch etwas ab, vielleicht tut sich in den nächsten Stunden noch was.
Vielleicht wird auch mein Gebet hier erhört und der Sendestatus ändert sich... 

EDIT:

Glaube da ist erstmals warten angesagt, denn ein direktes Anrufen ist soweit ich es richtig gelesen habe gar nicht möglich.
In der Vergangenheit habe ich in so einem Fall per Kontaktformular DHL angeschrieben, aber die können dann auch nur jenes wiedergeben was laut Sendestatus ersichtlich ist.



> Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass ein direkter Kontakt zum Paketzentrum oder die Beschleunigung der Sendung durch den Kundenservice nicht möglich ist.
> 
> Wenn sich der Sendungsstatus seit mehr als 6 Werktagen nicht mehr verändert hat, kann man eine Nachforschung beauftragen. Sollten Sie der Empfänger der Sendung sein, empfehlen wir Ihnen zunächst Rücksprache mit dem Absender der Sendung zu halten. So lässt sich i.d.R. eine schnelle Lösung für Sie herbeiführen.


Quelle: Wann kommt meine Sendung?

Bedeutet soviel das falls sich bis Wochenende nichts tut ich am Montag Alternate kontaktieren muss.
Die werden mir dann wie das letzte mal sagen nochmals 7 Tage abzuwarten und dann irgendwann werden sie auch tätig.
Auf dieses hin und her mit Alternate habe ich normal gar keine Lust, das war letztens auch nicht spaßig.

Ist halt blöd wenn man auf was gespannt ist und man es nicht erwarten kann und es dann hackt.
Vielleicht ist es auch Karma, da der Monitor aus dem Outlet Verkauf 270 Euro günstiger war und ich dieses nicht bekommen soll.... 
Da hatte ich mir endlich ein Ruck gegeben und doch knapp 1000 Euro ausgegeben und nun soll es vielleicht doch nicht sein...


----------



## s0niC (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Das ist sehr ärgerlich. Ich selber hatte oder habe noch nie Probleme mit DHL gehabt. Es war immer alles nach Plan. Selbst Hermes, der ja nicht so einen guten Ruf hat, hat mich noch nicht hängen lassen. Bis auf einmal wo sie im Winter Abends den RAM einfach im Briefkasten versenkt haben. 

Was mir aber in letzter Zeit auffällt ist, dass sich die "Umverpackung" gespart wird und alles im Originalkarton versendet wird. Klar ist gut für die Umwelt und spart kosten aber manche OVPs kamen im schlechtem Zusatnd an. Der Inhalt war jedoch immer i.O.


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Ich würde dennoch mal anrufen. Klar können die an der Hotline nichts beschleunigen, aber ich würde mir dennoch mal erklären lassen, wieso und wo das Paket gerade irgendwo rumdümpelt. Schließlich haben die ja eine Rufnummer für den Kunden*service*.


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Mit Hermes hatte ich bisher noch nie Probleme, auch wenn die Sendung vielleicht mal 1 Tag länger dauerte.
Bei Hermes kannst dir auch sicher sein das sofern eine Lieferung zu einem bestimmten Tag als in Auslieferung steht, dieses selbst bis 22:00 Uhr noch geliefert wird.

Mit DHL hatte ich jetzt bis auf diese drei Vorfälle auch noch keine Probleme.
Auch wenn es sich schon mal um 1-2 Tage länger raus gezögert hat.

Es kann aber sein das mit dem Paket was nicht in Ordnung ist und sich daher die Lieferung verzögert.
Bin schon fast dabei wo anders zu bestellen und dann die Annahme dieser Lieferung einfach zu verweigern, vielleicht soll es so sein.
Glaube normal nicht an Karma usw. aber manchmal habe ich das Gefühl dass irgendwer nicht möchte das ich solch ein Schritt begehe...


----------



## KonterSchock (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

jip es wird gestreikt, auch bei der Bahn und Bus, deswegen fährt meine frau diese Woche mit dem auto zu arbeit, obwohl sie ein Jahres Ticket für Bahn und Bus Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel hat, bei Streiks hört alles auf.

Ich drück dir die Daumen das es dennoch schnell ankommt, warten ist immer ätzend, hatte ich letze Woche erst mit Hermes um 3 tage verspätet obwohl die liefern am nächsten tag da sein sollte.

Wo anderes bestellen? dann lieber Vorort direkt kaufen, bei dir gibts bestimmt ein IT laden um die ecke, ohne hin das beste ohne jetzt auf onlineshopping zu zielen denn das hat auch vorteile.

Tipps in google ein (aktuelle Streiks) , da stehts drin.


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Ich sehe nichts von DHL Streiks. Habe heute auch schon locker 3 Postautos hier im Kaff gesehen. Oder kommt DHL bei Dir mit dem Bus?


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

DHL war Gestern auch um gegen 14:00 Uhr bei uns in der Gegend.
Keine Ahnung wieso das bei dieser Lieferung so lange dauert, ist bei uns normal auch nicht üblich.

EDIT: Habe nun bei DHL angerufen und mir wurde eine Lieferung für morgen vorhergesagt.
Mal sehen wenns morgen klappt.


----------



## KonterSchock (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Naja Lufthansa streikt auch.

na dann drück ich dir die Daumen, weißt du schon was du drauf spielen willst?


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Wo anderes bestellen? dann lieber Vorort direkt kaufen, bei dir gibts bestimmt ein IT laden um die ecke, ohne hin das beste ohne jetzt auf onlineshopping zu zielen denn das hat auch vorteile.


Es handelt sich um ein Angebot aus dem Outlet, normal kostet der Monitor 1199 Euro, ich habe ihn für nur 929 Euro bekommen. Vor Ort kostet der Monitor dann wieder der normale Preis oder manchmal sogar mehr.
Wenn er morgen kommt ist ja alles wieder gut, ein Grund dieser Verzögerung wurde mir Telefonisch nicht mitgeteilt, so dass ich morgen bei Anlieferung besonders auf den Karton bezüglich Beschädigungen achten muss. Bei DHL werden Verzögerungen begründet wenn der Karton beschädigt ist, der Adressaufkleber sich gelöst hat oder ein Fehler der Lieferadresse vorliegt, bzw. unleserlich geschrieben wurde.

Gespielt wird im Grunde alles was ich jetzt mit meinem Monitor auch spiele.
Hauptsächlich Overwatch und dann Spiele wie The Crew, Assassin's Creed, Rainbow Six Siege usw.
Aber das gehört hier eigentlich nicht mit rein, da es nur um die Lieferverzögerung handelt. 

Zum Monitor habe ich selbst noch ein Thema offen.


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Guck einfach mal was morgen ist. Dass sie die Lieferung für morgen ankündigen, ist ja schon mal gut.


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Wahrscheinlich haben sie Sperrgut draus gemacht und es dauert deswegen länger.
Ärger hatte ich bis jetzt mit so ziemlich jedem Zustelldienst, mit dem von Amazon kommt das aber bestimmt auch noch.


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, denn bei  34 Zoll(Dell AW3418DW) und dann noch Curved wird das Paket schon eine gewisse Größe haben.
Wunderte mich sowieso schon das Alternate dafür nur 5,99 Euro Versand berechnet hat.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Amazons Zustelldienst stellt bei mir meistens die Pakete einfach draußen vor die Haustür. Es wird natürlich auch nicht geklingelt. Frage mich, wann da zugestellt stehen wird, obwohl dem nicht so ist und jemand anders das Paket mitgenommen hat. Im Sendungsstatus hatten sie immer vermerkt, dass es einem Hausbewohner übergeben wurde...

Neben UPS war mir DHL eigentlich immer am liebsten. DPD ist eine Katastrophe und Hermes schwankt sehr stark.


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Neulich lag ich im Krankenhaus neben einem der als Zusteller von UPS  arbeitet.

Er berichtete mir das sie oft wenn Kunden im oberen Stock wohnen einfach nur eine Karte einwerfen und das Paket dann abgeholt werden kann.
Das hatten wir früher in der alten Wohnung mit DHL auch, wir wohnten in der 4. Etage und obwohl jemand immer zu Hause war wurde nicht geklingelt sondern einfach eine Abholkarte eingeworfen.
Darauf war dann vermerkt das keiner da war. Zum Glück ist dieses jetzt wo wir wohnen nicht mehr der Fall.

Fand ich damals auch nicht prickelt.
Jetzt wohnen wir im Erdgeschoss und bei uns wird ständig geklingelt ob wir andere Pakete annehmen würden.
Das ist jetzt vollkommen egal ob Hermes, DHL usw.

Von Amazon hatte ich eine Zustellung als abgeschlossen stehen und wunderte mich da ich nichts bekommen hatte.
Es handelte sich aber um Warensendung(war zuvor nicht ersichtlich...) und die Lieferung fand ich dann im Briefkasten.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Mit DPD hatte ich in letzter Zeit häufiger Ärger.
Zuletzt haben sie mir meine neuen Felgen einfach unten in den Hausflur gestellt, weil die Nachbarn von unten dir Tür aufgemacht haben.
Nicht mal ne Karte war im Briefkasten und angeblich habe ich die Pakete sogar angenommen.


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaube das war damals auch DPD.
Hatte eine neue Tastatur bestellt und die wurde als ausgeliefert gekennzeichnet.
Bekommen hatte ich jedoch nichts.

Als ich beim Kundenservice anrief hieß es.... Herr Sowieso hätte es angenommen.
Ich solle es beim Nachbarn abholen. Eine Karte war auch nicht im Briefkasten und den Nachbarn gab es bei uns nicht im Haus.
Nachdem ich erneut anrief und auch den Händler kontaktierte wurde eine Nachforschung gestartet... zwei Tage später stand der Zusteller dann nachdem er das Paket wieder dort abholte bei mir vor der Tür.


----------



## dekay55 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Das ist Sperrgut im Normal Versand, und da stehts auch in den AGB´s von DHL das diese Pakete mitgenommen werden sofern Kapazität vorhanden ist, kurz gesagt sind die Container schon voll und es können 8 Pakete statt einem großen Paket reingeladen werden, dann wird das auch gemacht. Und so passiert es das ein Sperrgut Paket im Normalversand auch mal eine Woche unterwegs ist, dafür kostet der Sperrgut Versand für Firmenkunden aber auch kein Aufpreis, den du eben auch nicht gezahlt hast. Wenn das explizit nen Sperrgut Versand wäre dann würde das per DHL Frachtunternehmen Transportiert werden und nicht mit dem DHL Paket Dienstleistern, und das kostet extra.

BTW ; Ab 27" sind Monitore immer Sperrgut bei DHL soweit ich weiß

PS ; Mit dem AMazon lieferservice hat ich schon ärger, hatten meine Haustür nicht gefunden, beim Nachbarn Paket abgeliefert, mich nicht benachrichtigt, 2 stunden später kam die Amazon Email das mein auftrag ausgeliefert wurde, und im Sendunsstatus sah ich dann das es bei nem Nachbarn liegt der auch noch 3 häuser weiter weg wohnt


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

@dekay55
Danke, daran wird es auch bestimmt liegen.


----------



## dekay55 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Das wird daran liegen, ich hatte das problem mal als ich mir nen Fahrrad Rahmen gekauft hab, mich noch gewundert hatte das ich ebenfalls nur den Standart Versand bezahlen muss. Ich hab dann meinen DHL Boten mal ausgefragt und der hat mir diese Info gegeben. Er selbst hat auch die Anweisung nach dem System seinen Wagen morgens zu Beladen, das kann also echt mal tagelang in div. Verteilungszentren liegen bleiben. eben das steht auch in den Geschäftskunden AGB´s 
DHL Sparmaßnahme, der Kunde ist halt eben doch nicht so der König.


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2018)

*AW: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit*

Das war mir jetzt nicht bekannt, man lernt nie aus. 

Bei der Bestellung wurde nicht darauf hingewiesen und als Versandarten hatte ich nur den Expressversand per DHL und UPS noch mit dabei. Den Expressversand bei Alternate habe ich noch nie genutzt da die Bestellungen in der Regel mit DHL immer sehr schnell und meist schon am nächsten Tag da sind. Mir wurde auch 1x Lieferung zum Samstag vorläufig vorhergesagt, dann am Dienstag und Gestern hat sich dann nichts mehr getan, daher wunderte ich mich schon. Habe aber zum Teil auch schon gedacht das es an der Größe liegen kann und nicht maschinell bearbeitet werden kann.

Als Käufer kommt man auch nicht gleich auf die Idee sich die AGBs von DHL durch zu lesen, da man selbst den Versand nicht in in die Wege geleitet hat.
Wobei die Größe des Paketes mir auch als Empfänger nicht bekannt ist. Das Paket wird schon groß sein, aber nicht wie mein UHD 55 Zoll Fernseher der auch mittels Spedition kam und ich auch solch ein Aufpreis hatte.
Selbst mein Leserdrucker war sehr groß mit der Verpackung, da hätte fast meine Waschmaschine rein gepasst. 

DHL war damals bei der Anlieferung auch nicht erfreut und es kam der Zusteller der sonst auch immer bei uns die normale Pakete ausliefert. Der Drucker kam damals auch innerhalb von 3 Tagen.
Mal sehen, momentan hat sich der Sendestatus noch nicht geändert, hoffe das heute das Paket kommt.

EDIT:

Scheint heute doch noch geliefert zu werden, Sendestatus hat sich geändert in:


> *Status: In Zustellung*
> Nächster Schritt: Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.



EDIT: Monitor wurde nun geliefert... Ende gut, alles gut... 
Im übrigem ist der Zusteller gekommen der bei uns sonst mit allen Pakete auch immer kommt.


----------

